# Oak Bar Pics



## PRECARP (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a pic of a bar i just finished what do you think?


----------



## PRECARP (Mar 24, 2007)

*More Bar PICS*

More Pics


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I want one, I want one, lol, Very nicely done and I'll take a Tall Bailys thank you.


----------



## AtlanticWBConstr. (Mar 25, 2007)

*Nice Job*

Very nicely done. Good lighting on it too.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Very, very nice...beautiful work.


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

That was a really well thought out and executed project...


----------



## needmorewood (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wow*

THAT IS A GREAT LOOKING BAR! I LOVE THE OCTAGON SHAPE.


----------

